

TiLDA MKe, the EMF 2014 camp badge - jonty
http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/94157161753/announcing-tilda-mke-the-incredible-emf-2014-camp

======
jonty
A bit more info:

The badge is running FreeRTOS, and has a custom-written screen driver. It also
has the ability to run tasks that have been built using the normal Arduino IDE
with a special build target!

If everything goes to plan, we'll have OTA code loading and a really basic
"App Store"...

~~~
xhedley
"You can take it home afterwards and use it to experiment with programming. Or
build a 3D printer. Or a spaceship."

Spaceship parts must be purchased separately...

Seriously though it looks like it's going to be a very dinky piece of kit.

------
Fuxy
Yay second installment of EMF.

I hope it's going to be as fun as the last one. :)

I really enjoyed myself at EMF 2012.

Any ideas what would be a good use for the badge after the event?

~~~
dpslwk
There is already someone working on building a quadcopter around the badge.

~~~
jdiez17
I'll bring my 250mm-sized quad copter to EMF; shouldn't be very difficult to
replace the controller board with the MKe. If you don't mind not having
stabilisation (horizon mode) you can put it together with four PWM outputs and
one digital input.

~~~
jonty
There's a gyro & accelerometer on board the badge, so you should be able to
implement that too!

~~~
jdiez17
It's less implementing it, more porting it and "hmm, will this work? I think
this will work. Well. Let's try anyway. Upload. Try it. Crash."

